# certifications



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so, i'm just wondering if there's a way i can get a cert on Edge for guarding/herding robins. he's really into it, and, having never seen them before, they don't seem to scare him a bit. 

if i can't get an official cert, how can i utilize his drive for robins to best effect (he's a potential Sch dog)? back-tie? 

thanks in advance for all your advice


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are many certifications available for this type of work. First you have to classify the "type" of Robin that he is working. Are they flighty, or are they dog wise ?? The certification process is very simple. Video him herding/guarding along with pictures of the actual Robins that he is using. There are strict rules regarding Robins, and they must be clearly identified as Robins. No sparrows, or starlings, as that is a different certification entirely.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh--so i have to get the camera out? i thought maybe just my "word" would be enough. at any rate, can i cert him for a number of different birds then? if i can get pics of him working the different species?

i'm getting kind of excited about this--just think how many capital letters i may be able to put after his name   and then i can breed him!!!! and make a bunch of money, cause, i mean, how many GSD are certified in this sort of thing?!?? 

is 5 1/2 months too young for him to breed?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

OMG....ROFLMAO at the two of you.... 

Let me know how it goes Ann.....may want to do that here using Pheasants.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Think of all that will look up to you when you are a certified Robin herding/guarding handler, and the adoration from thousands that your dog will get.

A while back, a friend of mine got his MR certification. We were at a friend of mine's Sch club, and I mentioned that he had gotten his certification. They all started asking HIM questions about MR, and training.

I started laughing, and went back to the truck to get a dog. He started laughing, as I had told him that once he was certified, he would be the "expert".

he told them that he could catch a dog, and to direct the questions to me. : ) Like I have any answers for this stupid sport. LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> .....may want to do that here using Pheasants.


 
carol, i will. just have to be a little sneaky about it re: pheasants cause my little sister who breeds/trains Labs might get jealous when big, bad Edge herds 'em better than her hot-rod Labs. and she's MEAN (and a lawyer to boot).

i wonder if i can get him a title for eating horse poop? oh, the possibilities are ENDLESS!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Think of all that will look up to you when you are a certified Robin herding/guarding handler, and the adoration from thousands that your dog will get.


oh i can hardly wait--i'll tell 'em "bow down", then charge, what, for my "knowledge" in training, and how much is Edge's stud fee? is $1000.00 not enough? (well, once he's certified, of course) and again--is 5 1/2 mo old enough to start using him to promote the breed? wait til 6 mo maybe?

oh the boy's a money-maker, i can see that. think i'll quit my job next month...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There's a bonus!
On the back side of the HS Robin cert is a great recipie for robin stew. 
Just keep the "mistakes" in your freezer. It wont take long before you'll have plenty.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

My Dane failed her Robin test because she kept killing them. Yes, a Great Dane who is stealthy enough to stalk and kill birds.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well dan, that's why i have GSD. forget a Dane for this work..


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Abe is ready for many of these types of certifications, turkey, Guinea, duck, goose, and don't forget kitty! Now what certification can I get for Jocie who climbs lilac bushes for sparrows? ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In his prime my present old JRT could consistantly snatch barn swollows out of the air when they buzzed him in nesting season. 
I hated that though cause the're one of my fav birds.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

ann freier said:


> well dan, that's why i have GSD. forget a Dane for this work..


I like the challenge of an off breed. It's easy to teach a herder to herd.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Tina Rempel said:


> and don't forget kitty!


Uh, damn...I'm out of the running for this one...ALL cats end up dead....#-o


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Uh, damn...I'm out of the running for this one...ALL cats end up dead....#-o


Which is why I never leave one of them alone with the kittys, I do believe I would have less cats..... [-X The others are okay.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

What about Pigon stocking, with attack on command?


----------

